# The Asylum 2013



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

*Hi everyone. Here is the link to my 2013 Haunt "The Asylum."
Thanks again to all my forum friends for your help and inspiration A special thanks to "Joiseygal" for her help with her prop inspired "fuse box wall".*

The Asylum 2013 Photos by lsinicropi | Photobucket

*Here is a video of one of my asylum Patients. I used Spider Hill's zombie kit.*
*



*


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

WOW! I thought I was looking at a brochure for one of the pro haunted attractions! So much detail, both indoors and out! The asylum inmates were ll perfectly "executed" and creepy. The shower stall scene is over the top as is the morgue doors and asylum door. I would have loved to see this in person! so impressed! Awesome job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I also am WOW!! Your scenes are well put together! Love the tree with skulls!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone appears to be knocking holes in your walls

Those morgue doors are way cool!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

JDub, thanks for your very kind comments. As always you are waaay to kind! But I certainly do appreciate it.

Hairazor Thank you for leaving such nice feedback. I made the trees a couple years ago when I did Alice in Underland. 

Roxy I think I must have some REALLY BIG mice.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I absolutely love your whole theme and you pulled it off flawlessly! What a clever invitation! I cannot get over the intense amount of work that went into this. I had to get my computer going because I was trying to view it on my phone and trust me, those tiny pictures don't do it justice! You totally transformed your house, and it was an asylum! Your guests must have been blown away, it was not just a party, it was an adventure. I love the fact that you require a costume for your guests, I feel the exact same way. It you are going to a party like yours, the very least the invitees can do is where a costume. You have some amazing props, I spied a few that I have as well. Don't you love the Target, Raven in a cage? He is surprisingly realistic. Great job, it's an amazing haunt/party! (p.s. Feel free to invite me any year....)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Jana my dear you ALWAYS have an invite!!!!! I would love for you to come. Thank you so very, very much for taking the time to look at my pics and leave such gracious feedback!  As for Target... no I hate it! Because I can never make it out of there without buying waaaay to much stuff. LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! Your place is over the top. I love every inch of it. How low does it take you to get it all set up? And where do you store everything? I just can't get over your attention to every detail. Do you get help with the planning or do all these things just come out of your warped little mind? And you have a beautiful house. I would kill for those gates and that fountain. Is that how you got it? Just tell me who and I'll do it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Scareme! I started building everything the last weekend in Sept. I really should change my name to the Procrastination Queen! I have stuff stored EVERYWHERE... closets, attics, garage, crawl spaces, etc. Now that the kids are in college I might appropriate their rooms.  
No I haven't killed anyone yet but there are days I swear if my hubby crosses, me it might genuinely be an option!  lol.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah... what they all said... seriously, I really like the details from the nurse at the front desk to the inmates and wards inside. Even the patient on the second floor window legde- wonderfully psycho. And that one busting through the bars on the windows.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! So much eye candy! I had to start over and look at the pics twice. You really deserve a gold medal for the detailing and overall look. Everything just fits so well together. A+!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic detail! Well done!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Copchick, that is high praise from someone who definitely has one of the best eye candy displays that I have seen!  

Headless I appreciate your looking and leaving such a nice comment.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

OK I gotta' look later


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Well... Diggerc, did ya look? lol


----------



## Hilda (Jan 20, 2012)

My virgin post on this forum... and no place better for my first post than on your fabulous photos. WOW! Your decor always blows me away and you did it again. I was searching around for laboratory theme ideas and it led me here. I am so glad. Your work is inspiring.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow! All of it's great. The inmate crawling up the wall is way creepy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I'm glad someone bumped this thread... I just spent an hour looking at your pictures again. You are such a talent darling! Your creativity and your gift of scenic creation just slays me. Perfection!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is one sweet haunt THL!
I love how you incorporate everything throughout your yard and into your house. Beautiful home, too!
Great job!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Lunatic!

Also, FYI... I just added a link ( to my initial post) showing my asylum patient. I used Spider Hill's zombie kit.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Loving the swaying mental patient! He looks so creepy with that motion and his bloody hospital garb. I bet your party was awesome.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic! There are so many cool scenes and individual props in there! Favorites: patient on the ledge and your shower scene. So cool!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks P5. I wish I could take credit, but it's all Spider Hill props.

lewlew I really appreciate it. Coming from you that's quite a compliment! I have always admired your work.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow you're photo's are amazing! I love this theme. 
Do you plan on using it this year as well?

Or are you having a different theme?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am so glad some of these older threads are being revived. I must have really checked out in November. Your place looks great. My three favorites were the girl climbing the wall, the morgue shower and the cupcakes.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Just looking over your spectacular haunt again to see more details I missed. You open patches on the walls look great. I have stuff everywhere and in hidden spots too - only my spreadsheet on my computer knows where everything is! IF I STARTED in Sept, I would be a nervous wreck by Oct.



The Halloween Lady said:


> Thanks Scareme! I started building everything the last weekend in Sept. I really should change my name to the Procrastination Queen! I have stuff stored EVERYWHERE... closets, attics, garage, crawl spaces, etc. Now that the kids are in college I might appropriate their rooms.
> No I haven't killed anyone yet but there are days I swear if my hubby crosses, me it might genuinely be an option!  lol.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks _ATLfun_. I apologize for my late response, I've been on vacation. 
I know the bathroom is kind of groddie, but it's an adult only party. Plus (I know it's weird) but for some reason every year people always ask what I'm gonna do for the bathroom. :googly:

_MM_ thanks for looking through my pics again. You're too sweet! By the way I am a nervous wreck!  but that's sort of my normal modus operandi.


----------



## Bazlightbeer (Jul 22, 2016)

i'm fairly new to this forum, however searching for a theme for 2017...and i just think i've found my inspiration .....well done it looks amazing


----------

